# Aquatic plant ID



## Spidermolt (Apr 6, 2016)

So about 5 months ago we bought a pack of Anubias for our planted fish tank and this plant was inside the pack too. It's been thriving very well in the tank but we still wonder what it is so if anyone can ID it (the big one in the middle of the pic.) that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Apr 21, 2016)

I've had it before. It is probably giant hygro (Hygrophila corymbosa).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spidermolt (Apr 24, 2016)

AbraxasComplex said:


> I've had it before. It is probably giant hygro (Hygrophila corymbosa).


Thanks


----------

